# Desiccated Liver tablets?



## Littleluke

What are these for? I've seen them in holand and barret today and wondered what they are good for.. are they like milk thistle? when should you take etc! cheers.


----------



## tkd

lukeybigarms said:


> What are these for? I've seen them in holand and barret today and wondered what they are good for.. are they like milk thistle? when should you take etc! cheers.


They are not like milk thistle to protect your liver. Dessicated liver is extracted from the liver of beef cattle. It is rich in B vitamins and is a natural source of iron and folic acid.

Dessicated liver helps to increase red blood cell count and stimulate appetite. Anabolic steroids also stimulate appetite and increase red blood cell count.

Dessicated liver is a natural source of iron. Supplementing with too much synthetic iron can result in an iron overdose. Overdosing with synthetic iron can result in death. With natural sources of iron, overdose is almost never likely to occur, even in individuals who consume large quantities of red meat.

The Iron and B vitamins in desiccated liver tablets contribute to bone health, muscle building and immune functioning.


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks buddy! They don't ive you much info on the back so thought I'd ask.. they're on offer, 4.99 so I'll buy some today!


----------



## DB

Yeah i take them the tabs are fuking huge and scratch your throat!!


----------



## Littleluke

I thought you were used to putting big things in your mouth and swallowing db you raging ****! LOL!


----------



## DB

lukeybigarms said:


> I thought you were used to putting big things in your mouth and swallowing db you raging ****! LOL!


yeah i was waiting for some skinny lil crackhead to say that :biggrin1: :kev:


----------



## Bigdav

Didnt hackski or someone put up an article a while back on taking high doses of those things? If i remember they were chowing down on around 20 per day

Will see if i can dig it up methinks


----------



## Bigdav

heres that link lukey

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/9877-liver-tablets-they-anabolic.html?highlight=liver+tabs


----------



## Littleluke

cheers mate!

HAHA DB! x


----------



## ivandrago

Because they increase red blood cell count they are pretty good to take if your doin cardio as they will help to increase the amount of oxygen pumping round your blood, increasing your aerobic capacity, thus keeping your **** on the treadmill longer!!


----------



## ivandrago

sorry keeping your bum on the treadmill longer didnt realise **** was on the **** list!


----------



## contendergym

Former Mr Universe, Mr World, Mr Europe, Mr Britain and Hall of Famer Roy Duval has his own brand of supplements including Dessicated Liver (the original dessicated liver that hasnt had loads of rubbish added to it).

90% protein (all the essential amino acids), naturally occuring B12, Iron and Sodium. 600mg tablets in tubs of 1000.

Those of you in the know will know that Roy Duval is a nutritional expert regarded as the best by many. He was also the man that introduced a protein supplement back in 1972.

If anyone wants to know more about Roys Dessicated Liver or any other Duval Supplements you can email me [email protected]


----------



## Bish83

quote:

Overview:

Desiccated liver is a concentrated form of dried liver. It is not suggested that this be used because of the high risk of impurities, especially hepatitis. There is no indication that any organ parts have biological activity after digestion. Eating liver supplements will not cure liver damage or relieve liver problems. Some of the chemicals found in desiccated liver are calcium, cholesterol, copper, iron, phosphorus, and vitamins A, B-complex, C, D.

Is this true about the impurities and hepatitis???


----------



## Juzza

contendergym said:


> Former Mr Universe, Mr World, Mr Europe, Mr Britain and Hall of Famer Roy Duval has his own brand of supplements including Dessicated Liver (the original dessicated liver that hasnt had loads of rubbish added to it).
> 
> 90% protein (all the essential amino acids), naturally occuring B12, Iron and Sodium. 600mg tablets in tubs of 1000.
> 
> Those of you in the know will know that Roy Duval is a nutritional expert regarded as the best by many. He was also the man that introduced a protein supplement back in 1972.
> 
> If anyone wants to know more about Roys Dessicated Liver or any other Duval Supplements you can email me [email protected]


Fancy seeing you here!


----------



## sparky_kent

For more info on desiccated liver visit www.thebestsupplement.co.uk.

Without doubt one of the best supplements for any athlete. The one thing to look out for is that you want 100% natural desiccated liver. Some products have artificial B12 and even artificial iron and blended with brewers yeast - stay away from these.

You cannot beat 100% desiccated liver and its probably the closest thing youll find on the market to a steroid but NATURAL. Check out www.thebestsupplement.co.uk - very informative.


----------



## freddee

God what a blast from the past, they were, back in the day, a big supp for bodybuilders, I was one of them 20 a day men, I remember buying a bag of a 1000 at a small show, put it this way Bill Richardson was guest posing!!


----------



## RickMiller

I would personally not recommend supplementing with high doses of desiccated liver tablets due to the potential of iron overload and/or mineral imabalances.

Eat some fresh liver  It'll cost you less than those tablets for a start!


----------

